# Plastikteich mit Loch



## Teichforum.info (22. Jan. 2005)

Halllo,
habe einen ca. gut 1000 Liter-Plastikteich geschenkt bekommen, in den der Vorbesitzer im Winter beim Eisaufhacken ein Loch geschlagen hat.
Im Baumarkt fand ich Kunstharz und da stand drauf, der wäre nur für glasfaserverstärkte Kunststoffe zur Reparatur.
Hat jemand Ahnung, womit man so einen Teich reparieren kann und das möglichst so ungiftig, daß mir später nicht die Fische umfallen?
Gruß, André


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Jan. 2005)

Hi Andre,

Du kannst es mal mit Silikonkleber probieren (aber darauf achten das man auch Silikonkleber (damit werden z.B. Aquarien verklebt - bekommt man überall wo es auch Aquariumszubehör gibt) nimmt, nicht das Zeug zum Fugenabdichten)). Damit kann man einen Teichfolienflicken über das Loch kleben (Folie paßt sich der Kontur der Teichwanne an). Der Kleber klebt so ziemlich alles zusammen.

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanS (22. Jan. 2005)

Sehe ich auch so. Spezialkleber kannst Du kaufen, wenn Du weisst, um was für ein Material es sich hanelt: PE, PVC, GFK.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## olafkoi (22. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Andrè

Auf der unterseite steht meist der Hersteller und das Material.
Siehe bitte einmal nach.
Diese Fertigbecken sind meist aus PE-HD 
PE-HD kannst du nur schweißen mit einem Heißluftfön andere Dinge halten nicht drauf.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Koikathi (22. Jan. 2005)

hallo

ich kann mich olaf nur anschließen. PE-HD kann man nur schweißen.
gruß kathi


----------



## Jürgen (23. Jan. 2005)

Hallo @andre,

schau dich mal in Baumärkten nach dem Produkt "MEM Dicht-fix" um. Wenn das Loch oder der Riss nicht zu groß ist, dann bekommst damit so ziemlich alles dauerhaft abgedichtet. Sollte der Riss oder das Loch doch etwas größer ausfallen, dann kannst du das auch mit "MEM Power-gum" oder Innotec Adheseal zusammen mit einem überlappenden Stück Teichfolie verkleben. Beides hält ebenfalls einwandfrei. Auch auf PE-Kunststoffen.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## karsten. (23. Jan. 2005)

hallo

eine sichere Reparatur auch ist möglich ,
wenn
Du zusätzlich zu den o.g. Kleber und Dichtmassen durch das Schadloch
2 Blechplatten verschraubst. Dadurch wird schon meist mechanische das 
Loch abgedichtet. Wenn das ganze dann zusätzlich gegen Korrosion
geschütz wird ,sollte das wieder lange halten und ist am Boden eh unsichtbar

schönen Sonntag noch
karsten.


----------



## olafkoi (23. Jan. 2005)

Moin Moin

@ Jürgen


			
				Jürgen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @andre,
> 
> Sollte der Riss oder das Loch doch etwas größer ausfallen, dann kannst du das auch mit "MEM Power-gum" oder Innotec Adheseal zusammen mit einem überlappenden Stück Teichfolie verkleben. Beides hält ebenfalls einwandfrei. Auch auf PE-Kunststoffen.


Funzt leider nur Kurzfristig alle meine ersten Filter waren aus dem PE-HD Zeug. Adheseal hält einen Monat und dann löst sich selbst dieses Wundermittel. 

@ karsten

"eine sichere Reparatur auch ist möglich , 
wenn 
Du zusätzlich zu den o.g. Kleber und Dichtmassen durch das Schadloch 
2 Blechplatten verschraubst. Dadurch wird schon meist mechanische das 
Loch abgedichtet. Wenn das ganze dann zusätzlich gegen Korrosion 
geschütz wird ,sollte das wieder lange halten und ist am Boden eh unsichtbar"

Er wollte das Loch abdichten "ohne" seine Fischis hinzuraffen    
Sollte mich wunder welches Metall außer VA rostbeständig ist und Fischfreundlich    :!:  und dann gar der Rostschutz   
sein net böse   

gruß 

Olaf


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Jan. 2005)

Hallo,
danke Euch allen für die flotten Antworten.
Ich denke, ich bastel aus zwei VA-Platten (ca 15x15 cm), einigen VA-Schrauben, und dazwischen dem zerhackten Plastik mit einer guten Portion Silikon, eine Flickstelle.
-Ist ein Mix aus Euren Ideen für die ich Euch sehr danke.
Gracias, André


----------



## karsten. (23. Jan. 2005)

*re*



			
				olafkoi schrieb:
			
		

> ....Er wollte das Loch abdichten "ohne" seine Fischis hinzuraffen
> Sollte mich wunder welches Metall außer VA rostbeständig ist und Fischfreundlich    :!:  und dann gar der Rostschutz
> sein net böse   ...Olaf



böse .. kaum
aber auch nicht einverstanden..8) 
Stahl 
und ich meinte Stahl-blech (o.k. war ich wohl zu ungenau)
gibt keine fischschädigenden Stoffe ans Wasser ab !
selbst unbehandelt würde es viele Jahre dauern bis es gänzlich
weggerostet ist und bis dahin könnte es prima sich dem Wasser 
entgegenstemmen 
soo eine Lebendserwartung haben so kleine Teichwannen
eh kaum
 (entweder man baut später richtig oder ....
züchtet Rosen  )

Edelstahl *1.4301* ( X5CrNi18-10)
( Rohrleitungen der Nahrungsmittel- und Getränkeindustrie,Medizintechnik,Chemieindustrie,  )
oder sogar
*1.457 *(1 X6CrNiMoTi17-12-2)(Chemie- und Petrochemie, Textilindustrie,
Papier- und Zellstoffindustrie, Abwasserbehandlung)

Reststücke hat *jeder* Schlosser in seiner Schrottkiste 
und 
jeder (die meisten) OSSI´s in ihrer Werkstatt  :twisted: 

sind völlig stabil gegen ALLES was normalerweise in Gartenteichen
vorkommt.

und zum Theme Beschichtung:

hey !
 wir haben 2005!
wir reden nicht mehr von *Bleimennige** !

es gibt rund 11285   8) 
giftfreie unterwassergeeignete Korrossionsschutzanstriche

einer ,
nur mal so zu reinlesen

Rostschutz

also bei der Methode mit den verschraubten Blechen
sollte es nicht am Blech liegen wenn im Einkubikmeterteich
mögliche Fischis dahingerafft werden !

bis dann
karsten.   8) 

*
Wurde früher als Korrosionsschutz- Grundanstrich für Stahl verwendet. 
Bleimennige besteht hauptsächlich aus Bleioxid Pb3O4, Leinöl und Kunstharzen.


Rostschutz2


----------



## lars (26. Jan. 2005)

olafkoi schrieb:
			
		

> Er wollte das Loch abdichten "ohne" seine Fischis hinzuraffen
> Sollte mich wunder welches Metall außer VA rostbeständig ist und Fischfreundlich    :!:  und dann gar der Rostschutz
> sein net böse



ich würde bezweifeln das auch nur ein fisch eingeht wenn ich ein stück blech in meinen teich reinschmeise und es vor sich hin rosten lasse.

sei es drum

es gibt aber auch leutz die setzen kupferionen in den teich ab, nur um algen abzutöten...    

gruß lars


----------



## Dachservice (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Plastikteich mit Loch*



			
				olafkoi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> 
> @ Jürgen
> 
> ...


Guten Tag,

hier noch mein Beitrag zum Thema: Pe-Kunststoffe mit Adheseal kleben

Generell sind mit Adheseal Dichtmasse sämtliche Materialien zu kleben. Für Manche Verbindungen benötigt man jedoch einen entsprechenden Primer (verschiedene Produkte möglich).
Habe selbst an meinem defekten "Hauswasserwerk" (Frostschaden) auf der Druckseite mit Adheseal und Primer eine Verbindung bekommen. Andere Verwendungsbeispiele: Auslauf am Regenwassertank (PE) eingeklebt, etc.
Selbst bei verklebungen von Steinen, die im Freien oder unter Wasser angeklebt werden sollen, ist ein Primer notwendig. 
Wird die Klebestelle von der Innenseite des Steines durch Durchfeuchtung nass, kann es ohne Primer zu Ablösungen kommen.
Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung: christopher.ruehl@imail.de

Schönen Gruß aus Hagen

Chris


----------



## Elby (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Plastikteich mit Loch*



			
				Jürgen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @andre,
> 
> schau dich mal in Baumärkten nach dem Produkt "MEM Dicht-fix" um. Wenn das Loch oder der Riss nicht zu groß ist, dann bekommst damit so ziemlich alles dauerhaft abgedichtet. Sollte der Riss oder das Loch doch etwas größer ausfallen, dann kannst du das auch mit "MEM Power-gum" oder Innotec Adheseal zusammen mit einem überlappenden Stück Teichfolie verkleben. Beides hält ebenfalls einwandfrei. Auch auf PE-Kunststoffen.
> 
> MFG...Jürgen




Ist dieses MEM DICHTFIX denn nicht schädlich für Fische?

Gruß Elby


----------

